# Ragnarok Online 2 free2Play



## Snupe (2. Mai 2013)

*Ragnarok Online 2 hat nun nach der erfolgreichen Beta-Phase einen offiziellen Start-Termin bekommen, an dem alle Spieler in die Welt des MMORPGs einsteigen können. Wie Gravity Interactive berichtet, wird Ragnarok Online 2 ab dem 1. Mai spielbar sein. Der Nachfolger von Ragnarok Online nutzt allerdings ein komplett überarbeitete grafische Oberfläche. So spielt Ihr nun nicht mehr aus isometrischer Perspektive.


Ragnarok Online 2 setzt völlig auf 3D-Grafik und verbesserte Effekte als noch im Vorgängertitel. Wenn Ihr das MMORPG einmal ausprobieren könnt, legt Euch am besten einfach einen kostenlosen Account auf der offiziellen Webseite von Ragnarok Online 2 an. Unsere Themenseite zu Ragnarok Online 2 versorgt Euch außerdem mit weiteren Neuigkeiten zum Spiel von Gravity Interactive.*









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpImV-U-LRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*New Folge!!!! 21!!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiQwY4lxMds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ColorMe (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die 1 ausführlich gespielt. Sogar damals als es noch nicht f2p war. Für mich sind alle f2p Titel irgendwie nicht wirklich super umgesetzt (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen) aber oftmals läuft es trotzdem darauf hinaus, dass man ohne Echtgeld sehr große Nachteile hat. Bestes Beispiel ist SWTOR. Was dort alles für Echtgeld gekauft werden muss, ist eine Frechheit. Wenn dann sollte auch alles in Ingamewährung erhältlich sein, was dann eben eine Zeit lang dauert (Guildwars 2 zeigt ja wie das geht).

Persönlich mag die Character-Grafik von Teil 1 mehr. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Cell-Shading look alla Borderlands viel besser gewesen. Ich werde es allerdings mal antesten. Soll es denn f2p bleiben oder nur zur Beta?


----------



## Snupe (4. Mai 2013)

Ja da hast du recht. Kann mich mit der alten grafik besser anfreunden. Aber naja die wollen ja irgendwie mit den anderen spielen zusammen auf ein LVL sein.... was ich schade finde. Man könnte viel mehr draus machen. Die hatten echt die Zeit.

Laut meinen Angaben soll es Free2play bleiben ja.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiYHxj_-NrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BadSanta92 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele seit Jahren Ragnarok  1, gestern habe ich mal die neue Version 2 angespielt und bis jetzt sieht es recht gut aus. Jedoch kann man es leider nur auf Englisch spielen.


----------



## Snupe (6. Mai 2013)

Ja das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Im sommer soll es dann auf deutsch gehen ))


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Mai 2013)

Nach 5 Jahren Ragnarok ist es echt ne Überlegung das anzufangen.
Aber Cash Items.... 
Schade, dass der EuRo Server down ist =/


----------



## Snupe (7. Mai 2013)

Man soll es anzocken wenn man Ragnarok 1 gezockt hat  bin echt gespant was noch so alles kommt. Noch sieht alles sehr einfach und ruhig aus. 

*Part 3
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZfX_d1XTX8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (10. Mai 2013)

Part. 4 am Start





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqnYtZGIrq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (11. Mai 2013)

Part. 5 ist Online. Viel Spaß











__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=udX0mhMwig8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (15. Mai 2013)

Part. 6
Viel Spass beim gucken 
euer Sakati S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGDU0E1a4Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (19. Mai 2013)

Was kann man besser machen als an einem Sonntag einfach mal ein LP zu gucken  
Viel Spass bei der Folge 7





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndWl1LG9_KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BadSanta92 (19. Mai 2013)

hast/kennst du eine nette deutsche gilde?


----------



## Snupe (21. Mai 2013)

Ja kenn ich kannst mich gerne mal PM  

Part. 8





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKtOtRkye1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (22. Mai 2013)

Part. 9 
endlich das erste Reittier  nie mehr muss ich weit laufen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQLS-8eltM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (24. Mai 2013)

Part. 10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXkvRmICj8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (30. Mai 2013)

Part. 11 ist Online 
Schönen Feiertag noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pySChJwWxeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## saarbrücker (4. Juni 2013)

Habe glaub 10 Jahre RO1 gespielt, RO2 noch nie. Lohnt sich das Spiel oder nur ein billiger WoW Abklatsch?


----------



## Snupe (6. Juni 2013)

Klar Lohnt es sich  man kann es ja testen ist ja sowieso free2play

Folge 12 Online





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3PX0WAQt_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (26. Juni 2013)

*New Folge!!!! 15!!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gC131zVose0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (27. Juni 2013)

*Episode 16
Endlich mal neues Outfit. Und vieles mehr. *






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xa_NHDlWINM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (30. Juni 2013)

*Folge 17. Kampf gegen Boss*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf2z_1At7Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (4. Juli 2013)

*Episode 18 New!!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0fLMX3fQTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (19. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4VfHSK718o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (2. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upAMaOehCB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snupe (26. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiQwY4lxMds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

